# Dealing with jar lids



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I may have brought this up before but I still don't have a good answer. I really really want to buy my paints in jars for the cost savings but what a pain. How do you deal with it?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

deal with what opening the jars?
my mom has arthritis I got her 1 of these for £2


----------

